# White Report



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

The White was as barren as an octogenarian actress of the same name....

It really was, though. :sad:


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

I fished there on sunday just below the dam. No salmon, lots of creek chubs, one trout, and a nice smallie... spotted a steelhead though..


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Gotta wait till they take down the nets that are downstream a few miles........:lol:


----------



## lreigler (Dec 23, 2009)

Fished Sunday as well. only three fish for about two miles of river....


----------



## remington trap (Sep 2, 2011)

went up there monday and went 3 for 3, 3 male kings all around 10-15 lbs range.


----------



## fish em all (May 13, 2011)

Fished last night 3 for 3 plus a 29 inch brown. seems the rain has brought in a few fish. They are looking pretty big!


----------



## remington trap (Sep 2, 2011)

fished last night and went 1/3 all big fish! and i agree a lot are big in there this year


----------



## Pour Decisions (Sep 11, 2008)

fish em all said:


> Fished last night 3 for 3 plus a 29 inch brown. seems the rain has brought in a few fish. They are looking pretty big!


Sweet! throw up some porn man


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Would be nice to see that brown.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Lake brown or river?


----------



## fish em all (May 13, 2011)

The brown I caught. I believe it is lake run but not too sure.


----------



## fish em all (May 13, 2011)

Yet it doesn't compete with the 12 lb steelhead I landed. Although a nice brown...it is no 41 pounder.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Very nice and yea lake brown. I was hoping to see a river brown that woulda been sweet.


----------



## lreigler (Dec 23, 2009)

Doesnt compete with that sunburn ya landed!


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

You must be a really big boy...


----------



## fish em all (May 13, 2011)

Yeah the sunburn is from a day out on the pier in whitehall. I wouldn't call myself a "small boy" lol


----------



## jandj (Dec 26, 2010)

Anyone know if they're on the gravel yet? Just wanna do some trouting. Still need to catch my first with an egg on the fly rod. Thanks


----------



## fish em all (May 13, 2011)

Some are on gravel as I have seen some already spotting white. I wouldn't say alot are yet but you should be able to get some egging done. Good luck and tight lines.


----------



## remington trap (Sep 2, 2011)

yeah some on the gravel but more later at night from all the fishing but if u find the right spot they still be on the beds durning the day. and good luck.


----------



## jandj (Dec 26, 2010)

Cool... thanks... went to the PM on Sunday and saw lots of kings in holes, but nothing on the rocks. No luck with the egg patterns. Ended up catching some steelhead fry on dry flies instead (another first!).


----------

